# Eurovision Song Contest 2017: sabato 13 maggio su Rai 1



## fabri47 (12 Maggio 2017)

*Sabato 13 maggio 2017* si disputerà la finale del tradizionale evento musicale, in cui gareggiano i musicisti del vecchio continente, ossia l'*Eurovision Song Contest*, che quest'anno avrà luogo a *Kiev*, visto che l'edizione scorsa è stata vinta da Jamala, cantante proveniente appunto dall'Ucraina. 

A rappresentare l'*Italia*, ci sarà il vincitore dell'ultimo Festival di Sanremo *Francesco Gabbani* con "*Occidentali's Karma*", brano con cui ha trionfato nella manifestazione canora. Il *favorito *dell'Eurovision è proprio Gabbani, che molto probabilmente sarà in compagnia della sua famosa "scimmia". Le quote dei bookmakers lo danno tra 1,61 e 1,79. 

Secondo favorito, è il *Portogallo* rappresentato da *Salvador Sobral* che canterà la canzone "Amor Pelos Dois", le cui quote non distano molto dal cantante italiano e negli ultimi giorni si è ridotta la distanza tra i due.

La finale andrà in onda, in diretta, su *Rai 1* a partire dalle ore *20:35*. Alla conduzione *Federico Russo* e *Flavio Insinna*.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Maggio 2017)

Forza Gabbani!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Forza Gabbani!


Credo che meriti assolutamente questa soddisfazione. Lo voterò sicuramente.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2017)

Comunque la Grecia e la Polonia


----------



## fabri47 (12 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Credo che meriti assolutamente questa soddisfazione. Lo voterò sicuramente.


Abiti all'estero? Altrimenti non lo puoi votare.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2017)

Abbastanza discutible sta manifestazione, mi ricordo ancora l'uomodonna austraiaca o austriaco che ha vinto grazie più per la sua barba che per la canzone.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Abbastanza discutible sta manifestazione, mi ricordo ancora l'uomodonna austraiaca o austriaco che ha vinto grazie più per la sua barba che per la canzone.



Che schifo!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Abiti all'estero? Altrimenti non lo puoi votare.


Sì, sto a Brisbane. 5 voti assicurati.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Abbastanza discutible sta manifestazione, mi ricordo ancora l'uomodonna austraiaca o austriaco che ha vinto grazie più per la sua barba che per la canzone.


Ma infatti la musica non conta nulla. Se Gabbani vince è perchè si è inventata la cosa della scimmia che balla, oltre ad essere un brano molto commerciale. Ma almeno dimostra a tutto il mondo che tutte ste manifestazioni sono una presa in giro.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che schifo!


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2017)

Immancabile. Ed il bello è che nei commenti c'è chi gli dà ragione, dicendo che una vittoria di Gabbani può far veramente cambiare l'europa.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Immancabile. Ed il bello è che nei commenti c'è chi gli dà ragione, dicendo che una vittoria di Gabbani può far veramente cambiare l'europa.



Spero vivamente che sia uno scherzo, un fotomontaggio o qualcosa di simile...


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Immancabile. Ed il bello è che nei commenti c'è chi gli dà ragione, dicendo che una vittoria di Gabbani può far veramente cambiare l'europa.



Riesce sempre a stupirmi in negativo, è una cosa pazzesca.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Immancabile. Ed il bello è che nei commenti c'è chi gli dà ragione, dicendo che una vittoria di Gabbani può far veramente cambiare l'europa.



Sto Gabbani è un altro prodotto del PD.

Speriamo arrivi ultimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2017)

Tutte le canzoni in INGLESE A parte qualche eccezione.. che schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2017)

quanto è gnocca la grecia


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2017)

Durante l'esibizione della cantante ucraina che ha vinto l'anno scorso, uno del pubblico è salito sul palco e si è messo col sedere nudo, ahahahahah.

Ecco la foto.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2017)

Chiuso il televoto. Tra poco si scoprirà chi vince.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2017)

Ha vinto il Portogallo..

Non si sentiva manco quello che diceva..


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2017)

stravince il portogallo


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2017)

tifo'o ha scritto:


> ha vinto il portogallo..
> 
> Non si sentiva manco quello che diceva..



godo


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2017)

A san marino devono detonare tutti 
gli altri si danno i punti a vicenda geograficamente parlando e noi niente


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2017)

Ma chi erano i bookmakers, i sondaggisti che davano la Clinton presidente? Italia flop assoluto.


----------

